# Open CL tick not showing on 5870 with newest drivers.



## mankind (Dec 18, 2009)

Is this a bug?  As the hotfix drivers say 



> Highlights of the ATI Catalyst™ 9.12 Hotfix release include:
> 
> 1.   Support for the OpenCL™ GPU component of the ATI Stream SDK v2.0
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2009)

Did you download the ATi Stream SDK? http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDK/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2009)

it's a bug in gpu-z. the attached build should work


----------



## mankind (Dec 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> it's a bug in gpu-z. the attached build should work



Nah, still not working.

I have the ATI Stream SDK v2.0 installed and the hotfix 8.12's.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> it's a bug in gpu-z. the attached build should work



Thanks, that finally shows OpenCL support for my 4870.  (ATI Stream SDK v2.0, 9.12 drivers, 9.12 hotfix.)

The 9.12 drivers indicate that DirectCompute should be supported on this hardware now but there is no tick in the DirectCompute box.  Hopefully just another small bug that can be corrected.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 18, 2009)

Why leave the HD3xxx out, I wonder.


----------



## mankind (Dec 18, 2009)

Divide Overflow said:


> Thanks, that finally shows OpenCL support for my 4870.
> 
> The 9.12 drivers do indicate that DirectCompute should be supported on this hardware now but there is no tick in the DirectCompute box.



Odd, Direct compute here is ticked, but not Open CL........


----------



## mankind (Dec 18, 2009)

GPU caps viewer indicates Open CL is present


----------



## dir_d (Dec 18, 2009)

i dont think i installed opencl correctly it shows my processor as the opencl device not my GPU


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 18, 2009)

dir_d said:


> i dont think i installed opencl correctly it shows my processor as the opencl device not my GPU


Where are you seeing that information?


----------



## dir_d (Dec 18, 2009)

Divide Overflow said:


> Where are you seeing that information?



In Processor Caps but im pretty sure its because i remoted into my machine from work i will update when im at home tonight.


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 18, 2009)

SDK V1.4 Beta


erocker said:


> Did you download the ATi Stream SDK? http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDK/Pages/default.aspx



SDK V2.0 Beta 4
http://developer.amd.com/GPU/ATISTREAMSDKBETAPROGRAM/Pages/default.aspx

I'm using SDK V2.0 Beta 4, but no tick either


----------



## heky (Dec 18, 2009)

Just use the GPU-Z version Wizzard gave in post #3 and it works. I have both openCL and Direct compute ticked.


----------



## mankind (Dec 18, 2009)

heky said:


> Just use the GPU-Z version Wizzard gave in post #3 and it works. I have both openCL and Direct compute ticked.



No it doesn't


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 18, 2009)

The 9.12 hotfix is not working like it should with my setup. With 2 5970's, only one core out of four clocks up. Three cores never come out of power saving mode 175/300, using GPUCaps to test.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea it was me remoting in from work that messed it up...SS time, The GPU-Z that Wiz complied in this thread still does not show opencl.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2009)

whats the name of your opencl device ? "ATI Cypress" ? 

because that's what GPU-Z is looking for. AMD screwed up big time here. 
GPU-Z tries to correlate opencl devices to the devices it found on its own. while nvidia uses what you see in the gpu-z "Name" field, minus "NVIDIA ". ati builds their name by using the codename of the gpu (inconsistently, for example RV770 for R700. yes i know r700 exists only in marketing) and then slaps "ATI " in front of that.

in order to get dx compute on vista you need dx 11 runtimes + driver support


----------



## dir_d (Dec 19, 2009)

Opencl device is just Cypress


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks, try the attached build

anyone with 5970, does it show "Cypress" or "Hemlock" as opencl deviec name?


----------



## dir_d (Dec 19, 2009)

Works  good to go now...


----------



## mankind (Dec 19, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> thanks, try the attached build
> 
> anyone with 5970, does it show "Cypress" or "Hemlock" as opencl deviec name?



Works 

Thanks Wiz, now on to GPU Tool support


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 19, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> in order to get dx compute on vista you need dx 11 runtimes + driver support


Win7 64 here, with DX 11 and the latest 9.12 & 9.12 hotfix drivers installed.  GPU-Z does not show DirectCompute capability even though the drivers mention it should be supported on my 4870.



> ATI Catalyst™ support for DirectCompute 10.1
> 
> * This release of ATI Catalyst provides full support for DirectCompute 10.1 for the ATI Radeon™ HD 4800 Series, ATI Radeon™ HD 4700 Series for both single card and configurations supporting ATI CrossFireX™ technology.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2009)

How do you install OpenCL? I dont understand these directions.

Installation
Install ACML-GPU as follows.
1. Make sure the system has a PCI Express® slot of the correct size and an adequate power supply (see
http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd3800/requirements.html or http://ati.amd.com/ products/
radeonhd4800/requirements.html for more information).
2. Install the AMD graphics card by following the manufacturer instructions.
3. Install the ATI Catalyst base drivers.
4. Restart the system.
5. Verify that the base drivers are working correctly.
6. Install the ATI Stream SDK. Run the ATI Stream SDK examples to verify proper operation. This step
is optional since the ATI Stream runtimes are now included in the ATI Catalyst base driver
installation.
7. Install ACML-GPU as follows. For the Windows operating system, unzip the compressed archive or
use Windows Explorer to move the library and example files to a working directory. For the Linux
operating system, extract from the .tgz archive to a working directory using tar -zxf
"filename". The performance examples run DGEMM problems as large as 8000×8000. Problems
of this size can require up to 1.3 GB of the available system memory to run. It may be possible to run
the examples in a system with only 2 GB of installed system memory, but 4 GB of installed memory is
recommended. For larger problems, more system memory is required.
The Windows version of ACML-GPU includes a dynamic link library that was built with Microsoft
Visual C++ 2008. This library requires the corresponding runtime library components to be installed. If
these are not already installed on your computer, you can download them directly from Microsoft:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=BD2A6171-E2D6-4230-B809-
9A8D7548C1B6&displaylang=en
You can also navigate to www.microsoft.com and search for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable
Package (x64).


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine are reported as Cypress and this GPU-Z build has the OpenCL box ticked.

TheMailMan78, I saw your other thread but I'll answer here. Assuming you already have 9.12's installed, install the Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable, install the OpenCL v2.0 Beta4 SDK, (http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDKBetaProgram/Pages/default.aspx) this exe will extract two files, just run them both, reboot and you're done.  

But from what you posted above, support is now included in the 9.12 driver package and what I posted above is not needed for OpenCL.


----------



## heky (Dec 19, 2009)

You just download ati-stream-sdk-v2.0-beta4, install that and the new drivers(9.12 hotfix), and thats it. And the new GPU-Z build that Wizzard made.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Mine are reported as Cypress and this GPU-Z build has the OpenCL box ticked.
> 
> TheMailMan78, I saw your other thread but I'll answer here. Assuming you already have 9.12's installed, install the Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable, install the OpenCL v2.0 Beta4 SDK, (http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDKBetaProgram/Pages/default.aspx) this exe will extract two files, just run them both, reboot and you're done.
> 
> But from what you posted above, they are now included in the 9.12 driver package and what I posted above is not needed for OpenCL.



Well when I download from that link the only installer is for a catalyst. Also nothing in GPU-Z says I have Open CL just direct compute.


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 19, 2009)

You will have to sign up and be logged in to download this.

http://developer.amd.com/Downloads/ati-stream-sdk-v2.0-beta4-vista-win7-64.exe


----------



## mankind (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup what he said


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2009)

I got it working. Thanks. I dont know why I wanted it to work but hey.....it works.


----------



## Enmity (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm having the same problem. Im just downloading the sdk now, will try that. Will i need to reinstall the 9.12 hotfixes also?

Another thing that annoys me is I use amd gpu clock tool to overclock my 5850's, ever since i got the 9.12 hotfixes installed whenever i open amdgpuclocktool the system completely freezes and i have to reboot. 

I don't really want to flash the bios on my cards but i'm locked at 775/1125 at the moment. And afterburner will only set voltages for my cards, wont raise clocks.


----------



## Enmity (Dec 19, 2009)

ok so i installed the sdk - both files, then restarted. now the direct compute benchmark tool shows that i have open cl however when i run the bench it has an error. gpu-z still doesn't report having open cl, only direct compute. heres what i mean..


perhaps this is an issue because im running a 9800gt for physx? coz whenever i update my ati drivers i have to uninstall everything (all ati drivers + nvidia/physx drivers) then install ati drivers first, then nvidia drivers for physx...a bit annoying but its possible that maybe i have to install ati drivers, then the stream sdk, then nvidia drivers?...


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 19, 2009)

These are all just driver issues that ATI needs to work out. Hopefully in a hotfix coming soon. Hate to think we would have to wait for 10.1 to come out.


----------



## bonusfrag (Dec 20, 2009)

fixed GPU-Z.0.3.8 works good)





*Summury: WinServ2008 SP2 x64, Q9550, 4GB, 4870 DDR5, 12hotfix + sdk-v2.0-beta4*
*GPU-Z *0.3.8 detect DirectCompute 4.1 & OpenCL for video
*Everest * - bad laggs - do not show enev stream for this driver
*SiSoftware Sandra* - for OpenCL it shows only CPU, and it detects Stream & Compute Shader for video 
*DirectComputeBenchmark_v0_44b* detects DirectCompute & OpenCL - but only for video without CPU
*GPU_Caps_Viewer_v1.8.0* detects two devices for OpenCL: CPU & GPU. in tests: CPU - 5fps, GPU -  30fps


----------



## heky (Dec 20, 2009)

bonusfrag you have very low scores, i have a hd4870 too and my scores are: D177343, C321185, M703 in DirectComputeBenchmark


----------



## bonusfrag (Dec 20, 2009)

*heky*, 
Did you use Win7 x64?
driver - "opencl-beta-driver" or 9.12 or 9.12hotfix?
*DirectComputeBenchmark - version? - I use 0.44beta, but in 0.35 I got D162085, C317307, M1220.*


----------



## heky (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, ok. Yes I use Win7 x64, 9.12hotfix, DirectComputeBenchmark 0.35
And my 4870 is overclocked to 830/1000 and my Core2Duo to 3.4Ghz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

heky said:


> You just download ati-stream-sdk-v2.0-beta4, install that and the new drivers(9.12 hotfix), and thats it. And the new GPU-Z build that Wizzard made.



Jesus Chirst! Look at the temperature your weather widgets are displaying! WTF do you live at the north poll?! Thats so cold my balls just pulled up and shot out my nose.


----------



## heky (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, i live at the north poll. Didn`t i tell you before, i am Santa Claus!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

heky said:


> Yes, i live at the north poll. Didn`t i tell you before, i am Santa Claus!



I've never even seen snow in real life.  Really no joke.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2009)

w1zzard hasnt released the latest version of GPU-Z which shows openCL support. (edit: i saw it in the first page - my bad)

you also need cat 9.12 hotfix (not regular) and the openCL SDK


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> w1zzard hasnt released the latest version of GPU-Z which shows openCL support. (edit: i saw it in the first page - my bad)
> 
> you also need cat 9.12 hotfix (not regular) and the openCL SDK



Not true. Im running the regular 9.12 and I in fact have OpenCL without the hotfix according to the build W1zz has on the first page. If you like I can post a screen shot tonight when I get home.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not true. Im running the regular 9.12 and I in fact have OpenCL without the hotfix according to the build W1zz has on the first page. If you like I can post a screen shot tonight when I get home.



i believe you if you say its so


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2009)

No tick here, but it works:







Enmity said:


> ok so i installed the sdk - both files, then restarted. now the direct compute benchmark tool shows that i have open cl however when i run the bench it has an error. gpu-z still doesn't report having open cl, only direct compute. heres what i mean..
> 
> 
> perhaps this is an issue because im running a 9800gt for physx? coz whenever i update my ati drivers i have to uninstall everything (all ati drivers + nvidia/physx drivers) then install ati drivers first, then nvidia drivers for physx...a bit annoying but its possible that maybe i have to install ati drivers, then the stream sdk, then nvidia drivers?...



you have crossfire enabled....disable it.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 22, 2009)

i got mine working too thanks to you guys...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2009)

now we just need a program to USE openCL/directcompute...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 22, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHHAHA....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> now we just need a program to USE openCL/directcompute...



Exactly what i was thinking...."I got it working...Now what"


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2009)

from what iv'e heard, neither AMD nor nvidia has tied openCL into their H264 decoding, so no one can use that.


I'm sure video encoding programs could use it, but that will take time to develop (and may well require the same encoding/decoding hardware?)

and last of all, we need some game to use it in some sexy, sexy way


----------



## newfellow (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, I know for sure OpenCL check mark has never worked for me on ATI + NVIDIA setup although it's there alright.

Funny thing is seems NVIDIA drivers makes OpenCL.dll to system ATI doesn't.


----------



## jianglai (Dec 24, 2009)

Still not ticked for 4890. 
Win 7 64bit + 9.12 hotfix + Stream SDK 2.0.
Both DirectComputeBenchmark and GPU Cap Viewer detects GPU OpenCL support.
Device is shown as ATI RV770. I guess it's because the GPU-Z is looking for RV790?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

jianglai said:


> Still not ticked for 4890.
> Win 7 64bit + 9.12 hotfix + Stream SDK 2.0.
> Both DirectComputeBenchmark and GPU Cap Viewer detects GPU OpenCL support.
> Device is shown as ATI RV770. I guess it's because the GPU-Z is looking for RV790?



ATI are being random bastards, and w1zz has to code in every GPU name that openCL reports manually.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2009)

will add a new test build for 4890 to this thread soon ..


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2009)

try the attached build for opencl detection on hd 4890


----------



## jianglai (Dec 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> try the attached build for opencl detection on hd 4890



Yeap, it works.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## tphase (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesn't work with ATI 5870...


----------

